

CBTC: Communications-Based Train Control [video] - jwanga
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mjx3S3UjmnA

======
lobster_johnson
Great video. I'm amazed that so much of the system is still run on old, highly
manual technology.

By comparison, the London Underground is all computerized, to the point where
you can actually monitor the entire system in real time:
[http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/](http://traintimes.org.uk/map/tube/). The
Tube is much older than the NYC subway, too, although admittedly smaller (11
lines compared to NYC's 34, 270 stations vs 468; on the other hand, the annual
ridership is about 70% of NYC's).

